

Make An iPhone, Android App Without Knowing A Line Of Code - tilt
http://www.fastcompany.com/1825568/mobile-apps-close-to-the-apps-20-era-become-almost-off-the-shelf

======
blueprint
This service appears to basically be the same as the existing limited-
structure app building services like AppBakr, iAppBuildr, Mobile Roadie, etc.

Nowyouknow introduced Codiqa which looks pretty sweet as it doesn't restrict
you to a small subset of functionality and fixed structure, but it is limited
to producing web prototypes.

Alternatively, Blueprint (<https://blueprint.io>) lets designers build their
native iOS apps directly, with a similar interface to Illustrator or Codiqa.

Blueprint differs from such limited-structure services in that you get very
fine-grained control over the design & functionality of your app. Designers
deserve better than a list of checkboxes of what should be in their app!

------
Nowyouknow
After finding Codiqa as the top post earlier and it blowing me away, this app
to create an app seems to be subpar.

